# Pet insurance



## tutu (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello: Lilo's mom here...I haven't posted for awhile. She is coming along nicely from being abused in her past home. I am wondering if anyone on this forum has or has had pet insurance. I have read some good and some not so good things about it, i.e., never covering what you are being treated for, etc......It is all a bit confusing. Just wondering if it is worth it or not. Thank you in advance for any input. Jo


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Many of us have policies. Be careful in choosing because I went with the akc plan and it would not cover an illness because the vet had alternative diagnoses and could not give a definitive diagnosis. And they will not pay for Luck's liver issue because it is a congenital condition. I now have petplan - it is ok but others should chime in with better policies.

I think that insurance is essential these days.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I have insurance and thank goodness I do. A year ago Pipper had surgery for bladder stones that cost almost $3,000. I had to pay my $500 deductible and then they covered 90% of the costs after that. With my insurance the deductible is per illness not per year which can be good or bad depending on the circumstances. In Pipper's case of bladder stones I have already paid the deductible for this illness so anything now to do with bladder stones I will never have to pay a deductible. He has to be xrayed and have a urinalysis done every few months for monitoring and my insurance covers 90% of all this. When I send them in a claim I have the cheque back in about a week. Because of having insurance I was also able to take him to a speciality hospital where he received the best possible care. It would take almost 10 years of me paying my monthly premiums to make up for the amount of money they have already paid for Pipper's one illness.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello! We do have it and so far so good. Take a look a this thread  
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/showthread.php?t=219442


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I got PetPlan for both of ours. Belle is the only one to have a claim. I payed just over $300 for both. Belles medical expenses Have totaled Over $1500.00 and we have received about $1200.00 and have submitted more claims this week. Check out the plans available for the best deal for you.


----------



## tutu (Aug 25, 2014)

*pet insurance*

Thank you so much everyone who replied. It sure seems like one should have it these days. I will do more research on ones mentioned here. I appreciate your feedback. It is like a maze trying to navigate through it; much like Medicare now here in the states. Not fun.


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Worth every penny. Have it on both dogs-3 year old Maltese and 9 mo. old yorkie... has paid off. My Malt has liver disease and gets gastric issues... and it is a piece of mind taking him in! 

We have VPI with the medical rider.. nice having some of the flea and hear worm medicine covered.


----------



## malteazer (Apr 14, 2016)

I know a lot of owners who just take out money and throw it in a side savings acct. every month for their dogs but for me and my financial situation, pet insurance is the best option and I wouldn't go without it for the simple fact that at any given time I’m usually broke or dangerously close/living on credit cards. Either way, you'll want to have some kind of medical arrangement set up in advance for your dog because maltese puppies and adults do have significant health risks. I’m not trying to sound sappy but for certain people, having a plan for medical emergencies can make the difference between life and death. 

I'm currently looking at different companies and policies, among the highest reviewed plans, there seems to be 3-4 names that continue popping up: Healthy Paws, Petplan, Embrace, and Trupanion. I like Pet plan because they don't exclude hereditary health issues that are common to your breed, which is an important factor for me. Healthy Paws also has no limits on genetic stuff which would be the majority of health issues that a maltese faces.

After reading several threads from other owners here who’ve spent hundreds or in some cases, thousands of dollars on emergencies and meds, I would definitely consider creating a plan, either savings or insurance sooner than later. I happen to be knee deep in my researching pet insurance stage and I’ve grabbed a few bookmarks that have helped me with insurance, I'll be visiting my vet this weekend to see what policy is best from her experience and I'll keep you posted or just reply and remind me to post an update.

Maltese Dogs - Pictures, Breed Info & Care Tips | petMD | petMD
https://www.petinsuranceu.com/compare-pet-insurance
Health Information | American Maltese Association
Pet Insurance, Is It Worth The Cost? - Consumer Reports


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have Healthy Paws on both of mine. I had VPI but when Riley got MVD I found out it was not covered because it was hereditary. So I dropped them. He is not covered on that because it was pre-existing, but if I had had him on Healthy Paws to begin with it would be covered. Fortunately I have not had any claims.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Like Sherry, I have Healthy Paws for both of mine--I chose 90% reimbursement and $100 deductible. I honestly have not had to use it much--knock on wood, but I've used it a couple of times for tummy ache issues and they are fast to process claims and fair in the reimbursements--for pet insurance. I also had VPI with my first dog--everything was covered, but they had limits per illness or disease. I think the only time I did well with them was when Trevor had an MRI--I got about half back. Other then that, over 17 years, I probably paid way more into it then I ever got back.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've had Pet Plan since Tyler was a puppy...$200 a year deductible, 80% reimbursement after that. It's only for injury or illness. I find it isn't the wellness checks that cost the big bucks but the injuries and illnesses and esp diagnostics, etc. They do cover congenital, breed specific diseases. It used to save me a little here and there. Then Tyler had seizures and what a relief it is to have it. It covered the vet, the neurologist, the MRI and has continued to cover for his constant meds, blood tests, seizure related visits. I have saved thousands of dollars and don't have to think twice about getting something needed done because of cost. I use their app to put in claims (so easy) and get a check from them in about a week to 10 days. Pre-existing conditions aren't covered by any pet health insurance.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I had healthy paws on Edward. I called them from the ER and asked them if there was max claim knowing I was going to do whatever it took to save him. I wanted to be prepared for my out of pocket. The customer service rep told me there was no max claim and they would be there for me! She was so sweet when I was a complete mess. I called them after Edward passed away and they were again so very nice. They expedited the claim and mailed the check in a day. I would agree it's not for wellness. It's for what you can't control! I had VIP on Oliver and they cancelled the policy when I submitted a claim for primary glaucoma since it was a "birth defect" and classified as a pre existing.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Pet Plan is wonderful. I'm very happy with them.


----------

